# Newbie



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all.

Just sold my Escort Cosworth and pick my MK1 TT up tomorrow, soooo looking forward to it.

As I was an active RSOwners member, and attended most of the big shows, I hope to do the same with this.

No doubt I will be on here for the forseeable future reading your posts, gaining information and knowledge as I currently don't know much about the TT apart from it's awesome to look at and to drive.

Regards

Simon Underhill aka stundies

P.S. How do I join the TTOC??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum just click th link below :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
I was once the owner of an Escort Cosworth great cars


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

love the escort cosworth, welcome to rhe forum 8)


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's was my pride and joy.......

















I'll stick some pics up of my new purchase once I have collected it and polished it this weekend.


----------

